# iptables: cannot execute binary file

## Wizumwalt

I've emerged iptables-1.4.12.1. When I try to start iptables, I'm getting this error. I also +x /etc/conf.d/iptables, but didn't help.

Anyone have ideas?

```

 $ sudo /etc/init.d/iptables start 

 * Caching service dependencies ...

/lib64/rc/sh/gendepends.sh: line 79: .: /etc/init.d/../conf.d/iptables: cannot execute binary file                                                        [ ok ]

/lib64/rc/sh/runscript.sh: line 13: .: /etc/init.d/../conf.d/iptables: cannot execute binary file

 * iptables: error loading /etc/init.d/../conf.d/iptables

 * ERROR: iptables failed to start

```

----------

## Hu

What is the output of ls -l /etc/conf.d/iptables ; file /etc/conf.d/iptables?

----------

## Wizumwalt

```

$ ls -l /etc/conf.d/iptables 

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2570 Aug 31 20:16 /etc/conf.d/iptables

$ file /etc/conf.d/iptables 

/etc/conf.d/iptables: data

```

----------

## Hu

That is bad and wrong.  It should be classified as ASCII text.  What is the output of od -Ax -tx1z /etc/conf.d/iptables?

[Edit: Per post below me, I originally requested the wrong file.  Request corrected here.]Last edited by Hu on Sun Nov 27, 2011 6:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cach0rr0

 *Hu wrote:*   

> That is bad and wrong.  It should be classified as ASCII text.  What is the output of od -Ax -tx1z /etc/conf.d/net?

 

/etc/conf.d/net or /etc/conf.d/iptables?

----------

